# Rumor: Possible Devil May Cry Details Leaked



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rumor: Possible Devil May Cry Details Leaked*
06/02/2011 Written by Zak Islam










Although a possible _Devil May Cry HD Collection_ for the PlayStation 3 may be in the offing, Ninja Theory is working on the console version of a_ Devil May Cry_ reboot. We haven’t seen any real details on the game since its official announcement during last year’s TGS; however, some potentially real and solid information on _DmC_ has been leaked.

According to a reputable IGN member, who is supposedly trusted with his leaks, the details on _DmC_ have derived from one of the early builds of the action game. The details the member posted are as follows:


Apparently, the demo has been “finished” for a while now, since back in February at least. Capcom employees have played it and say that it feels just like other _DMC_ games, although no one can vouch for their level of _DMC_ expertise. The reason NT hasn’t revealed anything yet is apparently because they were only four months into development when they announced the game, and obviously the fan backlash has made them wary of showing anything that isn’t polished to absolute brilliance.
The leak believes he/she knows why they went with UE3 instead of MT Framework. He/She says it was because MT Framework is usually handled by a small team and is written in Japanese, and it was just better for NT to use an engine they had worked with before.
As for the demo itself, the leak says that NT apparently has not dumbed down the difficulty, and that it has a fairly steep learning curve like past _DMC_ games. Also, the combat appears very, very fluid (no comparisons given here), and appears to be running at a locked 30 fps. Of course, we don’t know if that will hold with tons of enemies on screen.
Leak says that the “highlight” of the demo, or possibly game, is Dino’s morphing weapon shown in the trailer. No word on how it works but  apparently it looks awesome.
It is confirmed that NT has added a cooldown period to firearms so they can’t be spammed like in the past games. I don’t know if this is good or bad.
He/She confirmed that Dino’s look hasn’t changed, although they only played the demo and they admit they know nothing about the story. So I don’t think this is a confirmation of anything except NT not caving to the demands of fans and changing the base design.
Overall, they say that the gameplay is pretty solid for the build that they played. Again, they know nothing of the story, and they don’t particularly like anything else about the game, but that’s how it is. Gameplay enthusiasts should be happy.
_Devil May Cry_ is expected to be shown in full by Capcom during this year’s E3, including some extremely anticipated gameplay of the title.

Source: PSLS


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Devil May Cry and DMC3 are two of my all time favorite games, but I think the torch has been handed to Bayonetta at this point. I wouldn't expect too much.


----------



## SocyFisher (May 31, 2011)

DmC fans are dying to play the latest version already. Should they keep waiting for this long? :gulp:


----------

